# While my cycle is going on, I'm trying to make a stocking plan.



## B Castle (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Since the boredom is killing me while my tank cycles, I've been trying to put together a tentative list for stocking it when the time comes. This is a 75g FOWLR. I'm considering adding a 30g sump, but for sake of discussion let's say I won't. I have heat, light and powerheads running. By the time any fish come home, adequate skimming will be in place.

Do any of you experienced folk see any issues with these? I am aware that they need to be stocked slowly as the tank matures, but I'd also be interested in opinions as to what order they should come in.

This list is what I like and think MIGHT be good candidates, but I'm open to suggestions.

1. I know I'll get a pair of Ocellaris Clownfish.
2. One dwarf angel... thinking either Coral Beauty or Eibli Angelfish.
3. One Banggai Cardinalfish
4. One Yellow Tang
5. Maybe a Royal Gramma?

I'm always open to suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how much live rock and sand?

that looks like a good list to me. it is great you are pre-planning while the tank cycles. this is also a good time for more reading and saving money. 

what *I* would do. wait out the cycle, you'll see a diatom bloom. slowly add a mixture of snails (since you have no snail eating fish) remember, inverts are sensitive to water params so make sure they're right.
i would wait another week or two and would then add the clowns, both at the same time OR the bangaii but please make sure it is *NOT* wild caught. infact if the fish store doesnt know, shop else where because they should be fully aware. these fish are hitting being endangered (if they arnt there already, they were on the warning list) 
you could add the 2 clowns and the bangaii at the same time. then i would wait atleast a month and add the RG. then i would wait atleast another month or two and add both the angel and the yellow at the same time. 

as im sure you've either read or been told, slow and steady wins the race. this cannot be stressed enough along with doing as much research as your brain can possibly handle ... and then doing more. It takes months to years to fully stock a tank, properly. Looking forward to seeing more on your setup :wink:

i strongly suggest *using a QT for atleast a month* before introducing livestock. this allows you to observe health and eating patterns prior to adding fish. it allows prevents the introduction of disease to your tank.


----------



## B Castle (Mar 5, 2009)

Right now 30 lbs live sand, and 50 lbs live rock. I'm buying more live rock, but that's a chunk to spend in one whack. I'll probably have another 30 or so in the next two weeks. If this makes my cycle take longer (adding more LR) then I guess I'll deal with it.

The rock has all been cured, and I picked every piece for maximum porosity and irregular shape (to maximize surface area). Hopefully if I fall a few pounds short of ideal that will help insure I'm OK.

The Bangaii is my wife's pick, so I guess I'll have to shop carefully. There is a good SW only shop near here, and they have some that are "normal" colors and one or two that have kind of a suede brown background. I haven't seen one like it, but she loves the look.

Since I've seen you post and you seem to be one of the experts around here, can I ask you an off-the-subject-of-this-thread question? I've seen lots of people say to avoid powerfilters unless you just run carbon. Is running one with carbon only just "acceptable" or is it a good thing? If it's good, it is OK during the cycle or no?
Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

live rock sure isnt cheap but if you look in your area for a local reefing club members usually are breaking down tanks selling pieces cheap, along with other equipment. chances are, adding additional rock will give another mini cycle due the the die off of the rock. 
sounds like your doing well so far. porus rock with the most surface area is best.
bangaiis should be black and white, im not exactly sure what you are describing but it may be the pajama cardinal?
power filters, canister filters, hang on back filters, sponges, and the sort all trap detritus and debris causing a build up in excess nutrients.* i* wouldnt run carbon while the tank cycled. carbon removes in-organics from the water so it is a good thing. generally i feel it has better use in a reef setup where corals release toxins which the carbon helps remove but in FOWLR it will only benefit. there are even some fish that can release posion in the water like the soap fish. 
the filtration in a saltwater tank should consist of enough live rock with good flow and a quality protien skimmer in tandem with routine water changes at the bare minimum. you can also use deep sand beds, sumps for increased water volume (solution to pollution is dilution) refugiums with macro aglaes, carbon reactors, phosphate reactors . . .


----------



## B Castle (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks. So far I've only run the carbon when I stirred up debris in the water, like adding sand, for mechanical filtration. I was just trying to figure out if I should use the PF once I'm up and running.

As for the Bangaiil, I don't know what to tell you. The tank in the shop contains Bangaii and Pajama Cardinals, and a couple of the Bangaii have a slightly different shade to the body. I wish I knew the answer.

I'll search out reef clubs in the area. A relative is a member of one, but he's hard to reach as he's in the Army and just got deployed. I have rotten timing, because he literally sold off everything from his reef tanks (there was no way his wife would have been able to learn how to take care of them in the short time she had to learn it in) about two weeks before I decided to do this. He would have given me plenty of LR and sand from his tanks, but missed opportunities seem to be the story of my life!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow. Great great advice on this thread. OF2F... your suggestion for stocking order and time line is EXACTLY what I was planning to suggest, after reading the original question. 

Agreed 100% verbatim. I would also strongly suggest the addition of a UV Sterilizer on this aquarium. Dollar for dollar, you can't beat the value.


----------



## B Castle (Mar 5, 2009)

UPDATE:
Cycle complete. Doing 25gal water change tonight, then I'll check the water tomorrow just to be safe.
Do I need to wait for the diatom bloom and add a CUC before any fish, or is this personal preference?

FWIW, the first inhabitants will be the clowns, then a month or more later a Bangaii (or two... I read that they do better in groups and I'm willing to trade off the RG for another one). The LFS that has them is very reputable in the area (nothing but SW to boot) and told me without prompting that they were tank-raised.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would personally wait for the diatom bloom, but if you are just adding clownfish and the water is cycled, then you would probably be fine.

Keep in mind, in a marine aquarium, the more risks you take the greater your chance of failure. It is these small decisions that add up over time. This time, no big deal, add the Clownfish. Just don't take that approach to every decision you make and you will be ok.


----------



## B Castle (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, Pasfur. I'm gonna give it a little while longer. Is there a rough approximation of when I should expect the algae? The water was at 0-0-10 on Sunday, and I have had the lights on during daytime throughout the cycle.

The water change will happen tomorrow while my daughter is at school, since I'm off work.


----------

